# Autofair Charlotte Motor Speedway next weekend



## kunzog (Sep 1, 2008)

Bringing to Charlotte Car Show and Swap Meet, Sept 4-5-6-7, several Schwinns, Columbias, Shelby and others. I will be there Sat and Sun Space DB 010.


----------

